# Slight vaginal discharge after spaying



## caroleduffin (Mar 12, 2009)

My two year old Patterdale was spayed 10 days ago. She has been fine, the wound is healing and clean.

I noticed a slight brownish/bloody discharge on her blanket last Saturday, and again today. We are back to the vets tomorrow to have stitches removed so I will mention it, but I just wondered if this is normal and if anyone else has had this.

Thank you Carole


----------



## caroleduffin (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll answer this myself, having been to the vet's this morning! Slight vaginal discharge occurring between day 7 and day 12 is absolutely normal. 

Wish I'd not gone onto the website which said that it is caused either by retained ovarian tissue, or a tear in the uterine stump, both of which will require further surgery. 

I had a sleepless night. Serves me right. Carole.


----------

